# New problem...HD only



## dawson5 (Feb 1, 2005)

We're on 921 #4 now and we have a new problem. When we go to watch TV at night, we're only getting the HD channels. Lost lock on the others. No OTA, either. Sometimes we can tune in an HD channel and then go to a non-HD one and it works, and sometimes it doesn't. Any ideas? It resets during the night and all's well by the morning when I get the call back from the support team.

I am ready to spin the 921 off onto it's own dish by itself, but the 921 tech said she didn't think it would help. Any opinions on that?

DP Dual
2 34 switches
Boot 150B
Flash F053
L211 HEED-N


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

What happens if you do a switch test when your having this problem? With 2 34 switches, you must have other receivers? Are they having problems? Maybe some more backgroud would help.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Do you have the lines running to both tuners on the 921 coming from the same DP34? You don't want to have one line running from DP34 #1 and the second from DP34 #2.


----------



## dawson5 (Feb 1, 2005)

Allen Noland said:


> What happens if you do a switch test when your having this problem? With 2 34 switches, you must have other receivers? Are they having problems? Maybe some more backgroud would help.


If I run a check switch, it tries to go through the 28 tests and then doesn't see the switch. My other receivers are unaffected, as a matter of fact, I can plug one of them in to the same cable and it works fine.



Mark Lamutt said:


> Do you have the lines running to both tuners on the 921 coming from the same DP34? You don't want to have one line running from DP34 #1 and the second from DP34 #2.


I am sure this has been checked, but I will mention it again.

Dish support this morning suggested that it might be some sort of interference, since it only happens at night. Thoughts? Seems like it would take all the channels if that were the case. How would you troubleshoot that?


----------



## jrobo (Jan 23, 2004)

I was having a similiar problem, although I do not know what switch I have. I switched the two Sat feeds with each other, then did a check switch. This cured my problem of losing Satellite locks. Don't know if it will help or not, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If you have 2 DP-34 switches, and your check switch on the 921 is trying to run 28 tests, then there's something extremely wrong in the chain somewhere. The check switch runs exactly 3 tests if you're connected to a DP-34.


----------



## dawson5 (Feb 1, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If you have 2 DP-34 switches, and your check switch on the 921 is trying to run 28 tests, then there's something extremely wrong in the chain somewhere. The check switch runs exactly 3 tests if you're connected to a DP-34.


I know. When I run it the next morning, it only runs the three tests and it says everything is OK.


----------



## dawson5 (Feb 1, 2005)

jrobo said:


> I was having a similiar problem, although I do not know what switch I have. I switched the two Sat feeds with each other, then did a check switch. This cured my problem of losing Satellite locks. Don't know if it will help or not, but it might be worth a try.


Did you switch them at the receiver, or at the switch?


----------



## jrobo (Jan 23, 2004)

dawson5 said:


> Did you switch them at the receiver, or at the switch?


At the receiver.


----------



## dawson5 (Feb 1, 2005)

jrobo said:


> At the receiver.


Yeah, I tried that already. If (when) it locks up tonight, I will try it again.


----------



## dawson5 (Feb 1, 2005)

dawson5 said:


> Yeah, I tried that already. If (when) it locks up tonight, I will try it again.


Okay, I had a timer fire from 6-6:30 tonight and it taped fine, but now I have no channels again. I tried changing the two inputs and that didn't help. Next??


----------

